# 1.6 diesel, name that sound! Video enclosed.



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

2018 Cruze RS 1.6 diesel. 6 speed manual, hatch. Came off the freeway today to a stop sign and heard a noise I’ve never heard before. Luckily I was very close to home so I pulled over and checked the oil, ample oil and no weird smells. 

I fueled up about 7-8 hours earlier at a station that does a lot of semi and dump truck traffic. I peered at the fuel station attendant as he selected diesel and watched the correct nozzle used- I do this every single time. I was driving heavily today with the ac blasting in all sorts of traffic, freeway, and stop and go conditions. I only noticed it on my way home late this evening. 

I’ve never experienced any issues until now. After a decade + hiatus I’ve decided to change careers go back to school full time, and this is going to be a real blow to the budget if I have to shell out of pocket for this. 

The car has been serviced by the dealer since new at the recommended intervals.


Question: I removed the sound deadening foam around the injectors on the top of the engine some time ago because I particularly like the Diesel engine sound. Not a big difference, but will the dealer see this and try to pin this on me somehow?
With 30,800 miles on the clock, will Chevy provide me a tow to the dealership?
Think I could squeeze a rental out of them too?

Oh boy oh boy this isn’t a good feeling...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Not even a guess! Cmon take a stab in the dark. I’ll be getting a tow tomorrow to the dealership 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Carminooch said:


> Not even a guess! Cmon take a stab in the dark. I’ll be getting a tow tomorrow to the dealership


I thought you posted this same question in another thread, and that I had seen a couple replies there. Danged if the new forum format has a useful search feature 

One reply speculated that you had some gas mixed in with the diesel. Another reply suggested it might be the dual mass flywheel going bad. If I was betting, I'd go with the latter, but that's only gut instinct - no actual Cruze diesel or manual transmission experience factors in.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

plano-doug said:


> I thought you posted this same question in another thread, and that I had seen a couple replies there. Danged if the new forum format has a useful search feature
> 
> One reply speculated that you had some gas mixed in with the diesel. Another reply suggested it might be the dual mass flywheel going bad. If I was betting, I'd go with the latter, but that's only gut instinct - no actual Cruze diesel or manual transmission experience factors in.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug, I’m aware of the search feature. It’s pretty effective. Less so on Tapatalk. Also no ability to cross link threads. Thanks for the tidbit. My goal is to bring more technical information to the forum about the diesels by sharing my experiences here. Contribute and stuff. 

I’m having the car towed in tomorrow and will see then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Carminooch said:


> I’m aware of the search feature. It’s pretty effective. Less so on Tapatalk. Also no ability to cross link


To be clear, I wasn't picking on you. I was complaining about not being able to find the other thread - I would have linked it for you.

That said, I hope things go well getting your issue resolved at the dealer.

Doug

.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

plano-doug said:


> To be clear, I wasn't picking on you. I was complaining about not being able to find the other thread - I would have linked it for you.
> 
> That said, I hope things go well getting your issue resolved at the dealer.
> 
> ...


No no, quite alright. If anyone can link the threads, I’d appreciate it. I’ll keep this thread posted when I hear more info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Update: the dealership called to let me know they see nothing wrong with the car. I politely disagreed and emailed the service advisor the video attached in the forum. Let’s see how this goes...

I’m hoping they don’t turn a blind eye on the issue because they don’t want to honor a potential warranty claim or work on a diesel Cruze. Fingers crossed.

Would it be absurd if I got another call saying there are no issues with the car, and I asked them kindly to sign a paper stating that the vehicle passes all inspections and is fit to drive despite the loud knocking noise?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Just viewed your video, wow...that’s far from anything “normal”. 

Keep pressing the issue, your concern is valid and needs to be addressed...even if it turns out to be a loose nut or bolt.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

The dealership just called me again and they’re unable to find any issues with the car. I was told that “sometimes diesels are known to make more noise”.

I emailed them the video and they assured me that diesels are sometimes noisier and the injector might not have been getting enough fuel at the time. What....?

Would it be ill advised to jot down that on such and such date, I brought the car in for a knocking sound and attached an email of the sound to the service advisor, and the dealership is releasing the car today assuring me there are no issues and the car is safe to drive.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

So it’s no longer making the noise? 

If the concern cannot be recreated diagnosis can be quite difficult to nearly impossible.

If it’s still making the noise and they’re saying “normal” try another dealership (if that’s an option).


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

I got the car back and it isn’t making the sound. It runs just as normal. I drove it a ton in all sorts of driving conditions since yesterday, no sound. I’m so confused. As soon as it happens again, right back to the dealership


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

